# your ideal goal or dream body



## Gravityqueen4life (May 10, 2021)

if you could choose any type of physic you could get at the snap of a finger, what would you take?










here is some for our anime boys


----------



## Gone Ham (May 10, 2021)

700 pound death fat


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (May 10, 2021)

I'm too old to bother with getting that sort of muscle mass and too busy. I'll be happy to stay at 200lbs.


----------



## oldTireWater (May 10, 2021)

Idealize performance, not aesthetics. Form follows function. Beach muscles are for homosexuals.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 10, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> if you could choose any type of physic you could get at the snap of a finger, what would you take?
> 
> View attachment 2157728
> 
> ...


this thread is sexist and i demand more female bodies. 

for research


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Ita Mori (May 10, 2021)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> View attachment 2157731


Last time I saw this gay hunk YouTube didn't even have mid-video ads. Is Scooby even still alive?




Gravityqueen4life said:


> if you could choose any type of physic you could get at the snap of a finger, what would you take?









My kingdom for fuller thigh genetics.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 10, 2021)

I don't do much bodybuilding work these days, concentrating on weightlifting/strength work instead. I still hit some hypertrophy stuff for upper chest, shoulders, legs; but that's because I don't want to end up like Uncle Ruslan... 

If I can finish up like Oleksiy Torokhtiy, I'll be happy. Dude is strong as a motherfucker, and looks pretty damn good by the standards of your average weightlifter.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 10, 2021)

Not fat.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Idiotron (May 10, 2021)

I'll powerlevel a bit here but I kind of have my dream body.
I worked my ass off to get to that point and I have to work my ass off every day to keep it that way but right now, I'm at the level I was dreaming off when I was a kid.
Impossible is nothing, kids!


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (May 10, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> I'll powerlevel a bit here but I kind of have my dream body.
> I worked my ass off to get to that point and I have to work my ass off every day to keep it that way but right now, I'm at the level I was dreaming off when I was a kid.
> Impossible is nothing, kids!


i bet ur fat ha ha


----------



## Idiotron (May 10, 2021)

Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> i bet ur fat ha ha


I was never fat, I used to be very skinny but that changed after I started seriously training.
I've got what a lot of lazy people on the internet refer to as an "unrealistic body type"


----------



## EthanDude (May 10, 2021)

Bigger dick, longer teeth, longer arms. Other than that I'm good.


----------



## CrippleThreat (May 10, 2021)

Acquiring an abdominal pack of any kind once in life, and maintaining it. A crisp jawline, and some decently built legs for speed and strength to get up from a chair when I get older.



Ita Mori said:


> Last time I saw this gay hunk YouTube didn't even have mid-video ads. Is Scooby even still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the thighs are proportional to the ass. Just keep doing your squats.


----------



## Lina Colorado (May 10, 2021)

Hair touching my booty, tan skin and my scars gone.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 10, 2021)

Failing that, just muscular. Not body-builder, not lean, somewhere in-between. Also the endurance of a manual laborer.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 10, 2021)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> View attachment 2158823
> Failing that, just muscular. Not body-builder, not lean, somewhere in-between. Also the endurance of a manual laborer.


The good news is that such a body is perfectly attainable with consistent hard work, and importantly, drug free. 

You can also get brutally strong maintaining a 'not lean, but not fat' physique.


----------



## Big Ruski (May 10, 2021)

Eugenics at its finest.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (May 10, 2021)

Clearly an immortal shapeshifting body like the Changelings/Founders from Star Trek DS9.  It's like a biological version of the T-1000 (liquid metal) terminator:


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 10, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> The good news is that such a body is perfectly attainable with consistent hard work, and importantly, drug free.
> 
> You can also get brutally strong maintaining a 'not lean, but not fat' physique.


Drug free is good. Main thing I'm trying to get in line right now is my diet.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 10, 2021)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> Drug free is good. Main thing I'm trying to get in line right now is my diet.


Feel free to shoot me a DM on the topic, quite a lot to talk about (beyond the usual 'eat chicken and broccoli bruh.')


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 10, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> Feel free to shoot me a DM on the topic, quite a lot to talk about (beyond the usual 'eat chicken and broccoli bruh.')


Thanks nigger of the north.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 10, 2021)

I wanna look like kevin gibes


----------



## Slonki Wola (May 11, 2021)




----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 17, 2021)

I'm sure I've mentioned Nahla Monroe in a thread like this before but I love her look and would love to be built like her someday! I'd need to devote more time to lifting and maybe eat slightly less cookies, lol. I also would love to have the badass presence of Julie Strain. 

If I remember correctly, Julie did martial arts which would be pretty awesome to get into. I want muscles, but I also want strength that's useful and health that's sustainable. I keep toying with the idea of learning kung fu and there's so many benefits that could come from it.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Affluent Reptilian (May 19, 2021)

Some of the classical era statues had a good balance between musculature and athleticism.  This statue of Diomedes wouldn't be a bad ideal, maybe with a couple of extra kg of bulk (and, preferably, legs):


----------



## Solid Snek (May 21, 2021)

This but with wings and a Battletech-style missile launcher.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (May 22, 2021)

Big Rusiki said:


> View attachment 2158941
> 
> Eugenics at its finest.


Damn Jason looks 2 weeks out here. Absolutely shredded


----------



## JamusActimus (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Benzo Samurai (May 22, 2021)

a skinny but str0ng body which can walk and work for days with little food and which can last a lifetime.


----------



## Meriasek (May 31, 2021)

Benzo Samurai said:


> View attachment 2192348
> a skinny but str0ng body which can walk and work for days with little food and which can last a lifetime.


Every body lasts a lifetime. 

I'd pick some 1950's bodybuilding physique.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (May 31, 2021)

Just need to lose 200 pounds and I'm there.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (May 31, 2021)

I want to look like tom hardy as bane.

Either that or have the physique of mike wazowski


----------



## Haltmann (May 31, 2021)

I want a working pair of gills.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jun 1, 2021)

I need to lose 48 more pounds to be my ideal, dream weight.

I’d be very happy to drop 20 pounds by December.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## CrippleThreat (Jun 7, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> View attachment 2181296


When will we get an active Blahino lolcow thread? And is he still rocking the mold beard?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 8, 2021)

Proportions of Zyzz, but he was incomplete for my liking.
So, Zyzz with more developed legs and a much better back. Like a smaller, natty Zane.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Unflushable Turd (Jun 25, 2021)

Kuo Hsing-Chun. She's an Olympian, one of the strongest women in the world. Jacked as fuck, but with feminine curves. 

I want her ass and her abs.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jun 30, 2021)

i just wanna lose 70 pounds


----------



## Nigger Respecter (Jul 3, 2021)

I want to be able to wear normal-sized clothes and not have tits. Beyond that I'm not too picky


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Jul 3, 2021)

Swimmer's build, and a little color to my skin, since I'm nearly transparent.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Jul 10, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> View attachment 2242214
> Proportions of Zyzz, but he was incomplete for my liking.
> So, Zyzz with more developed legs and a much better back. Like a smaller, natty Zane.
> View attachment 2242218


Natty Zane or Eric Bugenhagen is my end goal.


----------



## Brussels Sprout (Jul 11, 2021)

This influencer whose workout tiktoks I see all over pinterest. Her tiktoks are these comedically low impact circuits that will not make you look like this lol. The point is, I'd rather achieve some muscle definition but still have dat dump truck. I'm not interested in being super slim nor shredded, but something in the middle.

Enjoy this pic of an instathot.


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Jul 21, 2021)

As I walk muscularly with my hard man nipples rubbing against the work tattered tank top draped over my classically perfect proportions I frown with the brow and jaw of a warrior and look out onto the world with the perfect, clear eyes of a poet and the insightful genius of a ground breaking inventor. I realize with trepidation that I have no one to envy, I envy you for having someone to envy.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 24, 2021)

When I was younger I wanted to look thin and pretty, but I've accepted at this point in my life that there is a limit to the shape my body body is capable of becoming. So now I have a more realistic goal...


Spoiler



TO GET RIPPED. YEAH BAY-BEEEEE


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Pargon (Jul 28, 2021)

Decomposing. I hate this sack of meat which I inhabit and my only hope is that science invents a cheap, durable alternative before I have a coronary within the next ten years.


----------



## Key the Metal Shitposter (Jul 30, 2021)

John Grimek will always be the king to me. He was truly a monument of a man.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 15, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




imagine roiding for this.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 16, 2022)

I want to look like this after my human body gets too old:


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 17, 2022)

1980's Ron Jeremy.


----------



## CapricornusRex (Nov 17, 2022)

Leotardo DaVinci said:


> Natty Zane or Eric Bugenhagen is my end goal.


Well, Frank still looks like this. Pretty good goal if you want a natty Zane.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 17, 2022)

Key the Metal Shitposter said:


> John Grimek will always be the king to me. He was truly a monument of a man.



Based, though not natty pilled


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 20, 2022)

When I get older I want to look like this one lady at my gym, or like Jennifer Connely does now, but I can't because I don't have the bone structure for it.
I'll just try to be the best-looking version of myself, which might end up looking like:


----------



## fake farts (Jan 4, 2023)

I'd love something like this. 



But realistically, I'd settle for a simple not fat.


----------



## ATI Escapee (Tuesday at 12:11 PM)

Either of these buff ladies' physique. The one on the right preferably but since I am short...the left is more realistic. Girl can dream I guess. Sorry about the anime but I really appreciated strong women in this show instead of pedo sex doll preteen looking women


----------

